# Calcium magnesium citrate causing shortness of breath ?



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi there,

Does anyone know if using a calcium magnesium supplement can cause shortness of breath ? I use to jog, but a couple of days ago I got very afraid, because even though I was running very slow, I got shortness of breath. The shortness of breath still persists, and I feel something is wrong with my heart. The only new supplements I take are vitamin E+selenium and calcium magnesium citrate. 

Thanks.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't take magnesium on a regular basis but I did see this comment online:

*Rare Magnesium Side Effects*

Despite the fact that magnesium is an essential nutrient, rare yet severe side effects have been reported. The Mayo Clinic reports that rare magnesium supplement side effects may include dizziness or fainting, skin flushing, muscle paralysis and/or troubled breathing.


----------

